

The Future of Twitter Is Collections - jazzychad
http://txt.jazzychad.net/post/4f56c49dd5994e8efdce

======
saurik
This is the same complaint that a ton of people had with Google+, as the
feature seemed even more important there and Google already had circles
representing interests, they were simply "in reverse". This led to exactly the
same feature request, and it was obvious to everyone that it should apply to
Twitter.

